

IndexTank released their pricing plans - santip
http://indextank.com/pricing

======
Daishiman
I've seen talks given by the IndexTank guys and their technology is pretty
cool. ust to get an idea, they told me that Reddit's entire article
submissions DB takes up around 4GB, and the comments DB, if it were indexed,
would not be much larger.

Their business model seems to revolve around the fact that Lucene, Solr, SQL
Server Full-Text search and other full-text indexing solutions just suck
without serious customization, which can take months and cost thousands of
dollars in consulting services, not to mention hardware costs. I believe
they're handling all of Reddit's queries with one quarter of the hardware
previously required (and unlike the previous version, it works).

~~~
boyter
Interesting. I didn't realise that Reddit had been moved over to this. I
thought they were doing their own thing.

I quickly found this [http://pivotallabs.com/talks/105-indextank-full-text-
search-...](http://pivotallabs.com/talks/105-indextank-full-text-search-as-a-
service) but haven't watched it yet. Is this the talk you are referring to?

~~~
Daishiman
No, I saw them live in a conference in Buenos Aires, where they're from.

------
delano
The pricing for geolocation and faceting is bad. What's the value there? I
feel like I'd be paying for the privilege of paying for more expensive add-
ons.

------
boyter
Interestingly thats close to what I have been working on for the last few
months. I was going to offer something rather similar too but include faceting
and without extra cost.

Nice to see that the idea has other people working on it as well.

